# Wanted: fixed wheel bike or frame



## colly (13 Dec 2011)

21.5'' / 22''
Either a complete bike or just a frame which is suitable to build into what I want. The quality of the frame being more important than that of the components or wheels.

OTOH if you have a great frame with great wheels too then so much the better.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2011)

alloy or steel frame !

old or new !

horizontal or vertical drop outs ?

let me know might have a frame depending on what you say


----------



## Chris-H (14 Dec 2011)

sorry to hijack the thread but i take it you have some frames hanging around biggs?


----------



## colly (14 Dec 2011)

biggs682 said:


> alloy or steel frame !
> 
> old or new !
> 
> ...


 
Either alloy or steel but with a preference for steel.
Horizontal in preference but again either.

Sitting nicely on the fence as you can see. 

Old or new? I reckon my budget would suggest old.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2011)

biggs682 said:


> horizontal or vertical drop outs ?


Surely fixed-wheel implies horizontal dropouts (or at least semi-horizontal)?

PS Ah - Sheldon Brown suggested a solution to enable use of a frame with vertical dropouts ...


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2011)

colly you have pm

chris h , always a few frames around , what you after ?


----------



## colly (15 Dec 2011)

biggs682 said:


> colly you have pm
> 
> chris h , always a few frames around , what you after ?


 
pm sent


----------



## Chris-H (15 Dec 2011)

Looking to re-frame a bike for the wife,must take 27" wheels,approx 54 cm,bosses and clearance for mudguards and rear rack,1" quill stem, nothing fancy at all its just going to be a winter hack for her,cheap as poss.


----------



## marxist_fixie (24 Dec 2011)

Langster 52cm?...Either as f&f [forks are CF] or can include BLB track chainset with 48T 1/8'' chainring....the BB is by Velo Orange and is 110mm JIS taper....anyone interested....either post or collect...i'm just outside Cambridge.....pics on request...happy crimbo one and all.


----------

